# Ich bitte um Meinungen



## AftermathT (21. April 2010)

Guten morgen zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal ein paar Meinungen zu folgenden Video:

Lichking 10man Normal

Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OpUGLGCKQ0
Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjhBZHIYOJE
Part 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3nAOsDQEBA
Part 4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZbyBR9Iyfo

Es geht mir absolut nicht um den Inhalt an sich sondern mehr um folgende Punkte:

- Wie findet ihr das Intro?
- Wie findet ihr die Musikuntermalung (Gut, da lässt sich über Geschmack streiten)
- Wie findet ihr die Cuts? (Die sind bewusst so gewählt worden, wegen der neuen "Phase")
- War das eine gute Idee das Outro so zu gestalten?

Einfach mal alles bewerten was sich so bewerten lässt damit ich es das nächste mal entweder wieder so oder noch besser machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer dann dennoch irgendwelche Fragen zum Inhalt oder zum Lineup kA was hat kann sich ja per Message an mich wenden, aber bitte den Thread davon sauber halten, danke^^

Ansonsten schönen Reset-Mittwoch


----------



## Gnap (21. April 2010)

ka irgend wie nichts besonderes... musik unter das video, audiospur vom original vid aus und fertig... halt nichts besonderes


----------



## pastranora (21. April 2010)

Finde ich sehr gut gemacht. Auch das du das "Outro" so ausführlich gestalltet hast und die Video sequenze reingebracht hast gehört zu einem guten Raid dazu kann nur sagen TOP


----------



## AftermathT (21. April 2010)

Gnap schrieb:


> ka irgend wie nichts besonderes... musik unter das video, audiospur vom original vid aus und fertig... halt nichts besonderes



ja genau das denk ich mir eben auch und auch ne idee was man anderst machen könnte?


----------



## Edanos (21. April 2010)

AftermathT schrieb:


> Es geht mir absolut nicht um den Inhalt an sich sondern mehr um folgende Punkte:
> 
> - Wie findet ihr das Intro?
> - Wie findet ihr die Musikuntermalung (Gut, da lässt sich über Geschmack streiten)
> ...




Okay, dann beurteile ich das ganze mal...





AftermathT schrieb:


> - Wie findet ihr das Intro?



- Naja geht so... Also ich würde im Inhalt des Intros lieber Gildenname, Realm, Datum und so sehen wollen anstatt irgendwas mit "XXX production..."




AftermathT schrieb:


> - Wie findet ihr die Musikuntermalung (Gut, da lässt sich über Geschmack streiten)



- Unabhängig vom Geschmack finde ich das die Musik eindeutig nicht zu einem Bosskill passt, vor allem nicht wenn es um Arthas bzw. dem Lichkönig geht. Die Musik würde eher zu einem PvP-Video passen.
 (Aber z.B. im ersten Part, als die Adds spawnen und der Lichkönig weggeht, diese Musik die da läuft, dass passt eher... Macht eher eine gute Atmosphäre!




AftermathT schrieb:


> - Wie findet ihr die Cuts? (Die sind bewusst so gewählt worden, wegen der neuen "Phase")



- Cuts? Naja dann beginnt halt der nächste Part... Weis nicht... Nicht so toll...




AftermathT schrieb:


> - War das eine gute Idee das Outro so zu gestalten?



- Das Outro ist super, ich finde auch das jedes Lichkönig Video so ein Outro haben sollte. Gehört da dann einfach dazu! Haben ja glaube ich auch bis jetzt alle...






Jo also is schon in Ordnung so fürs erste Mal aber das mit der Musik, wirklich... unabhängig vom Geschmack, sie passt nicht zum Kill vom Lichkönig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AftermathT (21. April 2010)

Na das hilft doch schon mal

alles auf der To-Do Liste vermerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bitte weitermachen, daraus lernt man am meisten wie ich finde.


----------



## Duexer (21. April 2010)

Die Musik- bzw. Liederauswahl ist wie schon gesagt natürlich stark geschmacksabhängig.

Dennoch möchte ich hier mal meinen absoluten Favorite posten.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Ma4BvMUwU

"Requiem for a dream" u.-a aus gleichnamigem Film.

Meiner Meinung nach ein absolut episches und heroisches Lied - wenn das nicht zum Lichkönig passt weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## AftermathT (21. April 2010)

Bitte nicht böse sein, aber Requiem for a dream wird in jedem 2 ten Video verwendet.

Ich hatte es mir überlegt, aber aus dem Grund der Masse die dieses Lied verwendet schnell wieder verworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duexer (21. April 2010)

AftermathT schrieb:


> Bitte nicht böse sein, aber Requiem for a dream wird in jedem 2 ten Video verwendet.
> 
> Ich hatte es mir überlegt, aber aus dem Grund der Masse die dieses Lied verwendet schnell wieder verworfen
> 
> ...




ok, dem kann ich nichtmal widersprechen....also bezüglich der häufigen Verwendung


trotzdem geiles Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (21. April 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/16665-buffedde-world-of-warcraft-videosammelthread/


----------



## Duexer (21. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...eosammelthread/




Tikume, gibt es unter deinen fast 1000 Postings eigentlich auch nur eins das nicht gegen jemanden schießt oder die Leute darauf hinweist, dass sie einen falschen thread benutzt haben.

Ich habe von dir noch nicht EINMAL etwas produktives gelesen. In Anbetracht deiner Anzahl an bisherigen Posts ist das echt traurig. Du musst innerlich echt kaputt sein wenn man deine Äußerungen so verfolgt.

Anm. dazu: Auch wenn dieser Post von dir nocht nicht mal sooo schlimm ist und bei großzügiger Auslegung sogar als Tip benannt werden kann, bekomm ich bei den meisten deiner Posts nur brechreiz. Du bist echt ne arme sau mit anscheinend zu viel zeit.


----------



## Tikume (21. April 2010)

Duexer schrieb:


> Tikume, gibt es unter deinen fast 1000 Postings eigentlich auch nur eins das nicht gegen jemanden schießt oder die Leute darauf hinweist, dass sie einen falschen thread benutzt haben.



Hättest Du die Suchfunktion genutzt wüsstest Du die Antwort und müsstest nicht so dumm danach fragen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. April 2010)

was sollen diese kurzen 4 min schnipsel? 2 videos hätten es auch getan

intro überganz zum lichking ist zu abrupt


----------



## Gerti (21. April 2010)

Video 1:

Ich würde das gelaber von Arthas mit den den Anfang nehmen, dass man das hört und etwas "epischere" Musik wählen und kein Linkin Park
das zweirte Lied passt da schon mehr.

Video 2:
Ich finde die Musik hier schon was stimmiger, jedoch immer noch was wie Charlie Clouser oder Hans Zimmer passender

Video 3: quasi wie 1+2

Video 4: Da passt die Musik zum geschehen

Ich würde übrigends das Englische Video nehmen. 1. Das Intro ist auch auf Englisch und 2. solls ja im idealfall nicht nur für deutsche sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwie kommt mir das vor, als wenn einfach das aufgenommene in 4 Schnippsel geteilt wurde und mit Musik unterlegt wurde.


----------



## Apuh (21. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hättest Du die Suchfunktion genutzt wüsstest Du die Antwort und müsstest nicht so dumm danach fragen.




SuFu wird eben bei vielen überbewertet...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gefinex (21. April 2010)

Erstmal danke für die Arbeit die du dir gemacht hast. Und auch dafür dass ich am Mittwoch Vormittag etwas zu tun hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das was mir am Video am meisten fehlt ist die *Atmosphäre* (Fängt schon beim Intro an). Ich habe nicht das Gefühl im Geschehen zu sein. Kann man vielleicht mit einer Sportübertragung vergleichen. Wenn du beim Fussball den Ton ausmachst dann umgehst du zwar den nervigen Kommentator, verlierst aber auch die Fangesänge. Etwas Ingame-Sound wäre also schon nett. Vor allem auch weil mann dann den Höhepunkt (gescripteter Raid-Wipe) auch besser mitbekommt, so wie er jetzt ist geht er fast unter. Die Stimme von Arthas hat mir auch gefehlt; Ich sehe zwar die rote Schrift (er redet also) höhre aber nichts - schade.

Der *Übergang* von Intro zum Kampf ist holprig. Weil die Musik das nicht sofort auffängt entsteht eine Lücke von ein paar Sekunden. Der Übergang von Part1 zu Part2 ist sprunghaft (von der Eule am Rand zum LK in die Mitte). Die anderen Übergänge waren ok.

Die *Musikauswahl* ist, wie du bereits gesagt hast, eine Frage des Geschmacks. Etwas Orchestermusik wäre mir persönlich auch lieber, es ist aber auch schwer da etwas entsprechendes zu finden. Aber ist halt schwer nicht ständig auf die Pirates of the Caribean / Gladiator / Herr der Ringe Musik zurückzugreifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was mir bei der Auswahl aber nicht gefällt ist dieser komische dümpel-sound wenn ihr zur Rand-Phase wechselt. Das ist n klarer Bruch zur sonstigen Rocklastigen Musik.

Das Ende ist natürlich gut, keine Frage.

Danke nochmal und viel Spaß beim tüfteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (21. April 2010)

Duexer schrieb:


> Tikume, gibt es unter deinen fast 1000 Postings eigentlich auch nur eins das nicht gegen jemanden schießt oder die Leute darauf hinweist, dass sie einen falschen thread benutzt haben.
> 
> Ich habe von dir noch nicht EINMAL etwas produktives gelesen. In Anbetracht deiner Anzahl an bisherigen Posts ist das echt traurig. Du musst innerlich echt kaputt sein wenn man deine Äußerungen so verfolgt.
> 
> Anm. dazu: Auch wenn dieser Post von dir nocht nicht mal sooo schlimm ist und bei großzügiger Auslegung sogar als Tip benannt werden kann, bekomm ich bei den meisten deiner Posts nur brechreiz. Du bist echt ne arme sau mit anscheinend zu viel zeit.



Es sind beinahe 10.000.

Aber sonst muss ich dir 100%ig zustimmen. "Tikume-Posts" bestehen immer aus einem Satz, in dem entweder der Verfasser, das Thema oder der Verfasser und das Thema geflamed wird.
Du nervst langsam echt.



Topic: Die Musik würde ich ändern, sonst find ichs aber ganz gut gelungen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. April 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Aber sonst muss ich dir 100%ig zustimmen. "Tikume-Posts" bestehen immer aus einem Satz, in dem entweder der Verfasser, das Thema oder der Verfasser und das Thema geflamed wird.
> Du nervst langsam echt.



Ihr kennt ja inzwischen nichteinmal mehr den Unterschied zwischen sarkastischer Antwort und Beleidigung.

P.S.: Das Intro würd ich komplett ändern.


----------



## Dominau (21. April 2010)

intro: Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


musik: Passt!
Cuts: auch nicht schlecht
outro: finde ich persönlich zu lang.


video ist im allgemeinem gut.. super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (21. April 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Es sind beinahe 10.000.
> 
> Aber sonst muss ich dir 100%ig zustimmen. "Tikume-Posts" bestehen immer aus einem Satz, in dem entweder der Verfasser, das Thema oder der Verfasser und das Thema geflamed wird.
> Du nervst langsam echt.
> ...



Nun rate mal wieso seine Sätze so kurz sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AftermathT (21. April 2010)

Was bisher ganz klar raussticht:

Intro ändern (frägt sich nur inwiefern, die Grundzüge behalten oder was komplett neues aufbauen?)
Musik ändern (in etwas "episches")

Zeit bis zum Hero Kill is ja noch vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurze erklärung zu den 4 Parts:

Das Video ist in jetzigem Zustand 18:43 lang, das bedeutet die Zeitspanne um einen Schnitt halbwegs passabel, also nicht mitten während dem Fight zu setzen ist sehr gering. Aus dem Grund sind es eben 4-6min Schnipsel geworden, da ich so die Übergangsphase zum schneiden benutzen konnte.


----------



## Schustrij (21. April 2010)

Naja Tikume, du Flames immer irgendwie oder deine Sätze bestehen nur aus einem Satz der einem nicht weiterhilft !! 

BTT!

1. Ich finde die Qualität von den Videos sehr gut, man kann sich das Video anschauen ohne Augenkrebs zu bekommen!
2. Das Intro finde ich net so toll, ich würde mich über Namen der GIlde, Server und Datum des Kills freuen!
3. Die Musik in ein Paar Sachen passt einfach nicht... Beim 1. Part die Musik ist voll für den A****! Es ist der Lichkönig ein bisschen bessere Musik
4. Die Musik oder in anderen Teilen würde ich überarbeiten die passt einfach nicht, genau wie bei der 10% Phase
5. Das Outro finde ich ganz coool..

Aber meine frage:

1. MIt welchem Programm hast du das Video aufgenommen?
2. Mit welchen Prgogramm hast du das Video bearbeitet?
3. Wie viel Ram hat dein Rechner, weil ja Video aufnahme ziemlich RAM Lastig ist!


----------



## AftermathT (21. April 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Aber meine frage:
> 
> 1. MIt welchem Programm hast du das Video aufgenommen?
> 2. Mit welchen Prgogramm hast du das Video bearbeitet?
> 3. Wie viel Ram hat dein Rechner, weil ja Video aufnahme ziemlich RAM Lastig ist!



1. Fraps
2. Das Intro entstand mit Adobe After Effects und das Video mit Adobe Premiere Elements
3. 8GB in Kombination mit AMD Quad Core @ 3,00GHz/Kern das ganze hat sich dann mit ca. 30Fps über den Bildschirm bewegt (während der Aufnahme)


----------



## Pente (21. April 2010)

*Update:* verschoben und wieder geöffnet.


----------



## AftermathT (22. April 2010)

Irgendwie hat der Moderator Post das ganze recht ausgebremst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (23. April 2010)

Ich find das Intro klasse, womit hast du das gemacht?


----------



## AftermathT (23. April 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Ich find das Intro klasse, womit hast du das gemacht?



Adobe After Effects


----------



## Raema (23. April 2010)

Mhh, ich denke das bietet sich hier an:

habe vor ein paar Wochen das Video meiner Gilde vom LK10 kill fertiggestellt und auf Youtube hochgeladen. Wer möchte kann es sich gerne anschauen.

(Ja, das Intro ist ein wenig lang geraten xD)

Part1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj3Eu45SBZs

Part2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfEjT1JJLc8


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (24. April 2010)

Raema schrieb:


> Mhh, ich denke das bietet sich hier an:
> 
> habe vor ein paar Wochen das Video meiner Gilde vom LK10 kill fertiggestellt und auf Youtube hochgeladen. Wer möchte kann es sich gerne anschauen.
> 
> ...



Musik find ich richtig gut! Nur Intro ist wirklich etwas zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Noch was. Hats bei der Aufnahme wo du durch ICC läufst gelaggt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AftermathT (24. April 2010)

Wie du schon selbst gesagt hast find ich das Intro auch zu lang, aber die Idee dahinter is net schlecht ;-)
Der Effekt mit dem Kreis und dem Gildennamen am Anfang macht nen Super Eindruck^^


----------



## Raema (24. April 2010)

ich hab leider absolut keine ahnung, warum das video beim durchlaufen diese ruckler hat. beim aufnehmen war nichts davon zu merken, im video hinterher jedoch schon...


----------



## AftermathT (24. April 2010)

Raema schrieb:


> ich hab leider absolut keine ahnung, warum das video beim durchlaufen diese ruckler hat. beim aufnehmen war nichts davon zu merken, im video hinterher jedoch schon...



Das Problem hatte ich z.B. bei After Effect... flüssig im Preview aber im Video sieht man immer mal wieder kleine Ruckler -.-

Das kommt bestimmt von der Kompression?!


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2010)

ich finds gut


----------



## Dominau (26. April 2010)

AftermathT schrieb:


> Intro ändern (frägt sich nur inwiefern, die Grundzüge behalten oder was komplett neues aufbauen?)
> Musik ändern (in etwas "episches")



Bitte nicht. Jedes video hat mittlerweile was "episches"..
kannst nichtmehr hören

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]


*würg*


----------



## AftermathT (4. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc0O5Hz06So

so was meint die Menge?!

Ich finde ich mach Fortschritte ;-)

Ich weiß Eigenlob stinkt^^


----------



## Grimtom (8. Mai 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt, die Musik "passt" ganz gut sonst nur Langeweile ... es ist keine große Kunst nen "Ingame-Video" nur mit etwas Musik zu untermalen.


----------



## AftermathT (9. Mai 2010)

Dann stellt sich die Frage was verändern das es nicht mehr so ist?


----------



## Grimtom (10. Mai 2010)

zum Beispiel  ein paar Übergänge  reinmachen, Slide-Effekte. Ein Szene blendet aus, ne andere ein .. oder so ... soetwas kann man doch auch schon mit dem Windows Movie-Maker machen. 
Du hast doch schon die "Einleitung" recht gut gemacht .....


----------



## Soramac (10. Mai 2010)

Tikume koennte man in 2 Koffer packen und in weniger als 10 Minuten, waere es so, als waere er nie da gewesen. Da bleibt nichts.


----------

